# Impossible de partager calendrier iCloud



## xarou (28 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre un problème dont je ne trouve pas la solution.
Je souhaiterais partager un calendrier iCloud avec ma compagne.
Je rentre son adresse dans partage calendrier.
Un point d'interrogation se met devant son adresse.
Elle ne reçoit aucune invitation de son côté.

Auriez-vous un conseil à me donner pour débloquer cette situation ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (31 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
je rencontre le même problème que vous. Auriez-vous trouvé la solution?
Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2017)

Est-ce bien avec une adresse d'un autre compte iCloud que vous cherchez en partager le calendrier?
(Car il me semble qu'on ne peut faire de partage qu'avec d'autres comptes iCloud)


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (1 Février 2017)

Bonjour, et merci de votre réponse.
Oui, c'est avec un autre compte iCloud. J'ai contacté le support d'Apple hier, visiblement il y a plusieurs types de comptes Apple (particulier, développeur, B2B) et cela ne marche qu'avec les comptes des particuliers. En effet, j'ai réalisé les manips à partir de mon compte développeur, cela ne marche pas, mais à partir de mon ID Apple classique cela fonctionne.
Je ne connaissais pas cette subtilité...


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2017)

Il ne faut pas confondre AppleID, compte développeur et compte iCloud! Un AppleID ou un compte développeur ce n'est pas nécessairement un compte iCloud....

Quoi qu'il en soit, si le compte avec lequel vous cherchez à partager le calendrier est bien un compte iCloud, je ne sais pas d'où ça vient, mais le probleme est probablement chez Apple...
Vous avez essayé de partager un calendrier en sens inverse? Ca passe? Ou ca coince aussi?



Juste une idee, qui en revient en tête,...
Avec certains anciens, voire tres anciens, comptes iCloud, ayant été créés à l'époque où c'était @mac.com, ou un peu plus tard @me.com, il faut saisir l'email du compte iCloud avec ce suffixe d'origine (@mac.com ou @me.com) pour qu'il soit reconnu.


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (1 Février 2017)

Bonjour  r e m y,
l'ID Developer a un compte iCloud associé, c'est à dire, l'adresse @icloud.com existe bien, mais impossible de partager le calendrier.
Ce même compte peut s'abonner à d'autres calendriers iCloud sans problème, mais il ne peut pas partager le sien, même en public...
Il s'agit d'un compte récent, donc en @icloud.com
Merci de votre intérêt, je posterai la solution si je la trouve!


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (1 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,
après quelques tests voici les conclusions:
- j'ai créé un autre compte iCloud en tant que particulier, comme on fait d'habitude. Avec ce compte tout neuf je ne peux pas partager mes calendriers (la personne ne reçoit rien) ni inviter quelqu'un aux évènements (aucune notification ni mail reçus)
- ce nouveau compte accepte les partages d'autres comptes ainsi que les invitations
- cela marche dans un sens mais pas dans l'autre
- les deux comptes qui fonctionnent normalement ont été créés il y a 4 ans au moins mais ne sont pas en @me.com ou @mac.com; ils sont bien en @icloud.com
Je vais recontacter Apple pour soumettre à nouveau le problème et je reviens avec des nouvelles.


----------



## r e m y (2 Février 2017)

Pas de firewall ou d'utilitaires comme LittleSnitch qui bloquerait l'envoi de l'invitation de partage?


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (2 Février 2017)

Non, rien du tout. Tous les tests ont été faits sur ma la même machine, un compte marche, pas les autres


----------



## aberlour (5 Février 2017)

5/02/2017
Bonjour, Je découvre le problème aujourd'hui, y a t il finalement une solution?


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (5 Février 2017)

Bonjour aberlour, rien de nouveau de mon côté pour le moment. Dès que j'ai des nouvelles je poste.


----------



## weron (21 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir,

je remonte le sujet car je rencontre le même problème  y a t'il une solution ?

merci


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (22 Mai 2017)

Bonjour weron, non, pas de nouveau pour le moment. J'ai recontacté Apple il y a un peu plus d'un mois, ils ont bien constaté le problème, ils ont promis de me recontacter dès qu'ils auraient trouvé mais rien pour le moment... Mon compte qui fonctionne parfaitement a plus de 8 ans (@icloud.com), le compte qui ne fonctionne pas a moins d'un an...


----------



## weron (29 Mai 2017)

Ok merci scratchpeaceful, j'ai un apple store sur nantes si j'ai l'occasion j'y passerai avec les deux téléphones.


----------



## ScratchPeaceful (29 Mai 2017)

Bonne chance weron, tiens-nous au courant s'il y a du nouveau.


----------



## MEDEONE (5 Février 2018)

xarou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème dont je ne trouve pas la solution.
> Je souhaiterais partager un calendrier iCloud avec ma compagne.
> ...



_Bonjour avez vous réussi a trouver une solution ? car il m'arrive exactement la même chose dans mon entreprise_


----------



## dualoup (24 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre le même problème... le partage de 2 iPad vers le mac fonctionne sans soucis. Sur le mac je vois bien les trois calendriers. Mais lorsque je fais la même manip pour partager le calendrier du mac vers les iPad.... ca veut pas ???
J'ai lu avec attention toute la discussion, pensant avoir l'épilogue à la fin... mais RIEN ;o((
Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait la fin de cette discussion ?
A+
Gip


----------



## Frip (25 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Problème identique chez nous, réseau avec 6 iMac, seul 1 compte ne fonctionne pas. Par contre il reçoit les invitations mais ne peut pas les envoyer.


----------

